# New Sicce Syncra Pro pumps



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Sicce has a new line of pumps. I know what I am going to replace my aging Eheim 1262 with.

My recirculating skimmer is powered by a Sicce PSK1000 which is extremely quiet, I have no doubt these new Sicce's are going to be awesome!

And only $149 for the 1000GPH. 








http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/sicce-syncra-pro-1000-gph.html


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

If only they could make them uglier


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

We can't all be a vertex V6. 

Get some yellow paint and fill in the nuclear symbol right on the front there.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

if u take a good look they look exactly like another popular brand


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> We can't all be a vertex V6.
> 
> Get some yellow paint and fill in the nuclear symbol right on the front there.


Hey I like that idea! . All kidding aside, I have two Tunze Silence pumps which are rebranded Sicce pumps built to Tunze specs. They are dead silent and great performers.


----------

